# red dot scope on Benelli Nova



## FootLongDawg (May 24, 2012)

Came across a good deal on a EOTech 512 sight.  Have not a clue on how to install on my Nova shotgun.  Anybody know?  No drilled holes that I can see on the gun.  Is this one of those guns you must remove the stock and attach that way?


----------



## frankwright (May 24, 2012)

I think your only options are to use a saddle mount or have your receiver drilled and tapped.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 24, 2012)

I think you are right


----------



## JHannah92 (May 25, 2012)

I have a red dot on my Nova, used a saddle mount. Works fine.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 25, 2012)

JHannah92 said:


> I have a red dot on my Nova, used a saddle mount. Works fine.



Which one?  Thanks


----------



## JHannah92 (May 26, 2012)

I really don't remember the brand, or even where I got it. Ordered it online a couple years ago. Found it on google.


----------



## frankwright (May 28, 2012)

From a quick Google search B Square may be your only option.

I used an AimTech on my remington but don't see one listed for the Nova.


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 29, 2012)

Went with this one
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00146SM4305


----------

